# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Взломщиков iPhone тоже взломали

## Tcinet

Израильская компания Cellebrite, специализирующаяся на извлечении данных из мобильных устройств, стала жертвой хакерской атаки. Неизвестный похититель сам сообщил об этом онлайн-изданию Motherboard, предоставив в качестве подтверждения массив в 900 Гбайт данных. Эта информация включает сообщения смс, электронной почты и историю звонков с телефонов, полученные с помощью оборудования Cellebrite, а также техническую информацию о продуктах компании и ее клиентах.

Cellebrite является одной из самых известных компаний на рынке получения информации с защищенных устройств. Ее главный продукт – Universal Forensic Extraction Device (UFED), что можно перевести как универсальное устройство извлечения данных. Это прибор размером с ноутбук, который способен извлекать информацию из тысяч заблокированных мобильных телефонов различных моделей при физическом подключении к ним. Особую известность компания Cellebrite приобрела в прошлом году в результате конфликта ФБР США и корпорации Apple. Тогда правоохранители требовали от Apple создать программу для извлечения данных из заблокированного iPhone Сайеда Фарука, одного из организаторов теракта в Сан-Бернардино, надеясь, что эта информация поможет расследованию. Корпорация отказалась, заявив, что подобный шаг поставит под угрозу безопасность всех пользователей. Судебное разбирательство было прервано после того, как представители ФБР сообщили, что более не нуждаются в помощи Apple. Им удалось взломать iPhone террориста с помощью сторонней компании. Предполагается, что этой сторонней компанией и была Cellebrite. Гонорар за эту работу составил порядка 1 миллиона долларов. Эксперты полагают, что уже одно это обстоятельство сделало Cellebrite мишенью для многих хакеров.

Как сообщил журналистам Motherboard похититель, полученные им данные свидетельствуют о сотрудничестве компании с властями США, а также Турции, ОАЭ и России. Представители Cellebrite уже подтвердили факт взлома. Но, по их уверениям, хакеры смогли получить доступ только к одному из серверов, содержавшему лишь самые общие и к тому же во многом устаревшие данные. Тем не менее, компания порекомендовала всем клиентам изменить свои пароли.

----------

